# Webcam de Laptop TOSHIBA NB520 a USB



## Neoxelox (Ene 7, 2016)

Hola, no se mucho sobre electrónica y decidi preguntar en un foro de electrónica.

Hace poco mi Toshiba se daño y no pude hacer nada para arreglarla. Entonces me dispuse a reutilizar sus componentes. Todo bien hasta que llegue a la webcam. Quiero reusarla ya que mi pc de sobremesa no dispone de una pero no se que cables de la webcam tengo que soldar a los cabes de un USB.
Mi Webcam tiene 5 cables. en orden de izquierda a derecha se encuentran:
Amarillo (Ni idea, ¿el de datos?)
Marron anaranjado (investigué y creo que este es del micro)
Rojo (Supongo que el de corriente)
Gris color hierro (este esta enrrollado al cable rojo)
Negro (Supongo que el de toma a tierra)

Quiero enlazar esta webcam a un USB, si alguien me puede decir que cable va con el cable correspondiente del usb se lo agradeceria.

Perdón por mi ignorancia, por eso pido ayuda.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## tiago (Ene 8, 2016)

A ver si este video te ayuda.






Saludos.


----------



## Neoxelox (Ene 8, 2016)

Gracias, pero ese vídeo ya lo vi, y no me sirve (bueno si para dos cables, el rojo y el negro) pero tengo 3 cables que en el vídeo no los tiene, amarillo color gris metalizado (como si el cable fuera transparente y dejara a la vista el cable en si) y marron anaranjado.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 8, 2016)

El USB tiene 5 cables, positivo, negativo, malla, dato+ y dato- todo cuadra.
Malla malla
Negativo negro 
Positivo rojo
Dato+ y dato- los otros dos, suelen ser verde y blanco, pero en este caso te queda prueba y error. Si los pones al revés no se estropea, simplemente no funciona.


----------



## Neoxelox (Ene 8, 2016)

Con malla a que cable te refieres?
La webcam tiene 5 cables pero parecen 4 ya que el rojo y el gris estan enrrollados entre si, esto significa que hay que soldarlos al mismo cable, o no significa nada y van por separado?

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2016)

Malla sería el blindaje del cable y une los exteriores de las fichas metálicas


----------



## tiago (Ene 9, 2016)

En un extremo tienes un integrado sop-8 bajo una etiqueta, mira el data y comprueba cuales son los pines de alimentación. De ahí ya tienes despejado el tema de la alimentación positiva, ya que el negativo es el cobre que rodea el agujero y puedes ver a que pin está conectado.
Los datos, como te han dicho, por prueba y error, aunque tienes al lado del conector una bobina doble de color negro en miniatura, apuesto que cada una de sus dos bobinas es un canal de datos.

Saludos.


----------



## moler (Ene 10, 2016)

Debes conectar los cables para hacer un webcam usb.
mira la siguiente foto.


----------



## José Rivero (Ene 17, 2016)

Me gustaría alargar unos 5 metros el cable de una web cam con el fin de usarla como vigilancia de la puerta de mi domicilio, agradeceré si me pudieran orientar al respecto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2016)

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...X&ved=0ahUKEwig9bG3h7LKAhUJHJAKHQ0_CCUQsAQIMg


Después que ande o no ya es otra cosa


----------



## José Rivero (Ene 17, 2016)

Gracias por la rápida respuesta, habrá que hacer las pruebas


----------



## moler (Ene 18, 2016)

compra un cable USB de 5m y lo sueldas como la foto que tienes en las respuestas mas arriba, a la webcam.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2016)

Si la cámara aún conserva la ficha USB , solo debería enchufarla


----------



## Jose1234 (Jul 26, 2020)

El del video me ayudo mucho , muchas grasias


----------

